# Knapweed



## longmeadow farm (Jun 26, 2009)

An acquaintance of mine has a 20 acre infestation of Knapweed. I'm not sure what type as I haven't seen it. He can't pasture it as the land is some distance from his home farm. He told me he has cut hay off the piece for 20 years and now there is nothing left but the Knapweed..which presumably just moved in... but I have my doubts. I suspect the fertility (P & K) is rather low, but what are his options?

I guess the Knapweed has choked out the grasses, but left some clover. Thanks


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

As far as chemicals are concerned, there are a few options. Milestone is an excellent product as is chapparal. Used in conjunction with MSO, it is best sprayed in the fall. The requirement for 20 GPA water needs to be met. I have had it sprayed on my place by the local COOP and they applied 10GPA with very poor results. It is important to note that there is a 3 year residual. Nothing but grasses will grow for that period of time. Hope this helps.


----------

